# Going back to College as mature student



## Anne123 (19 Jan 2010)

Job prospects don't seem great at moment and applying to go to Uni.  Have enquired about back to ed allowance, thats fine.  I know there's VEC funding I need to apply for.  I'm single mum, have to organise childcare and will be travelling to Dub daily (150km each way) by car or bus.  Is there any other assistance you can apply for under these circumstances.  And no, I don't have a stash of loot under my mattress.  Just bit fed up of being broke and want to do something about it.


----------



## D8Lady (19 Jan 2010)

Some Uni's have hardship funds or other small scholarships. Ask at student union or Deans office.


----------



## Marietta (20 Jan 2010)

Hi Anna,

I have been down the mature student route and reading your post brings back all the struggles I had to go through. The one thing that alarms me about your post is the huge travelling distances you are going to have to endure. Third level education takes huge personal committment, esssay writing and assignments will have to be written which will be take up an enormous amount of your time. In addition you will still have to do the housework, shopping, care for your child/children and remember this will be over a three to four year period. Anna, please give it considerable thought, I had a husband to help me but I still found it extremely difficult, I was never there for my kids when they needed me and I was stressed out half of the time with exams and assignments. On occassions over the four year period I often found myself on the computer at three in the morning struffling to complete assignments.
There is a millinium fund for third level students available from local partnerships which you can claim, I think you may be eligible to claim for a few hundred euro also the Community Welfare Officer may help with an exceptional needs payment. With the Back to Educational Allowance you get a book allowance early in the academic year but you will need to check this out as alot has changed since I was a mature student a few years ago. You also may be eligible for the student grant which again works out at approx three hundred and fifty euro a month. It is not going to be easy Anna, in my personal opinion the travelling distances are far  too big, remember your child/children will need you in their growing years and to be dispatched to a childcare facility after school will be horrible for them because after attending school all they want is to go home and be with their mum unless of course you have very young preschool children. My advise to you would be to seek out and speak to other mature students in your area or try and complete a course closeer to your home.  They are no easy answers but please consider all eventualities and put your children first.  When they are older the possibilities are endless just remember they are only children for a very short time and you being their only parent are their primary need at this very tender age in thier lives. Good luck in what ever you decide.


----------



## Papercut (20 Jan 2010)

It was announced in this years budget that the Millennium Partnership Fund will be done away with from 2010 on. Check out this site for details on student grants/funding


----------



## MaryBe (20 Jan 2010)

Hi Anne123

Congratulations on your decision.  Sorry I cannot help with your questions but it is great to hear someone doing something positive with their life by trying to improve themselves instead of (in so many posts) asking questions on how to avoid paying their obligations.  Good luck and hope you achieve your goals.


----------



## Billo (20 Jan 2010)

Anne123 said:


> Job prospects don't seem great at moment and applying to go to Uni.  Have enquired about back to ed allowance, thats fine.  I know there's VEC funding I need to apply for.  I'm single mum, have to organise childcare and will be travelling to Dub daily (150km each way) by car or bus.  Is there any other assistance you can apply for under these circumstances.  And no, I don't have a stash of loot under my mattress.  Just bit fed up of being broke and want to do something about it.



IMHO You would be taking on too much. 
As Marietta has said the distance is too long, you would never last.
Then you have children, and childcare would probably be very expensive considering that you would be travelling for long periods, and would need study time, and as you say you are already broke.
I was once a mature student myself and it was very demanding even though I had a job and no children. 
The time may not be right now.


----------



## truthseeker (20 Jan 2010)

Op - I think the distances you are talking about travelling are madness. Could you look into something closer to home? My hubby is currently a mature student, we have no children and he only has a short distance to travel, he finds very demanding on his time, before xmas I didnt see him for 2 weeks as he was in studying and completing assignments from 9am til 9 or 10 o clock every night.


----------



## Anne123 (20 Jan 2010)

Thanks all for the replies.  Certainly food for thought.  My son is 6, I've devoted my life thus far to him and at this stage he's happy to spend time with his dad.  I recently have support from a time point of view from him and he is willing to take my son for 3-4 school days if I am accepted into college.  This leaves me time to travel by bus and study on bus journey.  There are no Universities any closer and this is a biomedical science degree (have a background working in health industry and this has been a dream for a long time).  I'm nearly 40 and feel that I have the energy and motivation.  I'm looking at the study year in blocks and I know it will be really hard work, but there's quite a break during the summer and various breaks throughout the academic year.  I love my son so much, but when is a good time?  Plan is to do the school run 1-2 weekly and have him all weekend and of course he'd be home with me during the breaks.  I have thought through the logistics.   I've put alot on hold since he was born and I wouldn't have it any other way, but I feel that I am dying inside, I need to do something for myself.  I feel that kids pick up on this and that it is better to teach by example i.e. following your dreams (not at others expense), being a well rounded, individual.  The fact that I'm writing this is evident that I do have some underlying guilt about not being there at all times for my son.  Marietta, I would like to ask, would you trade in your time at college and what you gained academically and personally?  
I know the distance sounds crazy, but I don't live in Dub, it takes just short of 2hrs by bus.  Maybe I'm a bit "glass half full" about it, but travelling by bus could be a chance to read & study.  I do know someone local in same situation, studying midwifery and yes, its dam hard, but she's doing it.  I will take everything on board, I might not get in! I plan to make a better life for myself and my son, no-one is gonna do it for us. And I mean that in a pro-active posative way.  Option at mo is longterm SW, not for me, ta.


----------



## Anne123 (20 Jan 2010)

Thanks for positive note.  Have had lot of response from people for whom the experience is still very vivid and I can appreciate how demanding it is.  I have been to college and do know how demanding it is.  Did 5 yr Dip part-time, my son came with me and I studied when he was sleeping, mind you he was very little and I could literally put him in a sling, cuddle him and read and study. Yep, there were late nights and tearing out of hair. So, Im not niave. I heed the warnings and thank everyone who has reminded me of the hard slog and sacrifices. It's got me thinking. I will proceed with the application, and take it a stage at a time and do my research and some soul searching.  I certainly don't want to pass by this opportunity because of my own fears that I'm not up to it.  It's amazing what you can do when your heart and soul is in it.


----------



## Anne123 (20 Jan 2010)

That's great, will talk to Deans office. V. helpful, thanks.
BTW Papercut ta for link.


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 Jan 2010)

The information for mature students on Citizen's Information might help also.


----------



## onq (20 Jan 2010)

Best of luck with the studies Anne123.

Its a huge committment - just remember to leave time for your son.
They shoot up from about that age as our nine year old has shown us.
The memories from these days are the once-offs we all live our lives for.
Your level headed approach and prior experience should allow you do both.

ONQ.


----------



## chlipps (20 Jan 2010)

I think the distance is a huge issue. I have had to work at similar distance for few months and it was nightmare but I had the evenings off to recuperate... You wont have that time. Be careful that you dont get too stressed out and take it out on your son

Would it not be better to review the distance learning options. At least that way you can work from home. If you have to attend the odd lecture then travelling wont be as much of a burden

best of luck


----------



## Anne123 (20 Jan 2010)

I'm hearing the distance issue and maybe I need to explore how this will impact on my son.  OK, its all valid and worth doing a "mental roleplay" without the rose tinted glasses.  He will be with his dad for 3-4 days, those being school days and also my college days, so he'll get the best of me.  Yep, see what your saying about the precious years.  Mind you, the stress of making ends meet is worse.  Myself and my son have a list of goals e.g. swimming with dolphins, going back to India, visiting Sth Africa to see the tigers etc...  How can I manifest this on SW.  We'll have our breaks, the whole summer to be together, go camping etc...  with the potential of fullfilling those dreams once I'm earning a decent living(btw, doing what I love).  It's not like he'll be sent off to strangers, he'll be having a great time with his dad, who is self employed and v. flexible.  Distance learning course with Open Uni V expensive.  Anyway, there's lab work involved so would have the expense of flying to UK for that.  Have done science dip with OU, years ago.  Hard going on your own.  Easier to be emersed in environment.  Can't pay for OU course at mo anyway.  The course is exactly what I want, 3rd yr running and no other college offering this.  Might do lotto this WE!  If could sell the house, would move. I know it sounds corny, but I might visit some friends each day over a week, taking the bus, just to get a real feel for how it works in reality...  thanks again for highlighting the distance.  I need to look into it in detail, time, cost, inconvenience etc... If I look at all the challenges in detail, then I can weigh up cost and payoff.  I know i need to explore the challenges, I just don't want to get bogged down in limitations. I suppose theres a difference in looking into the nitty gritty of the challenges and guaging whether you can manage AND just firing ahead and not dealing with those and getting a reality bite when the tiredness kicks in or pressure is mounting.  If that fails, I'll just toss a coin. Brain going into meltdown.  As a wise woman once said, when in doubt, do nothing.  Will sleep on it for mo.


----------



## serotoninsid (21 Jan 2010)

One thing that might squeeze out a little bit more time is distance learning.  Currently doing an M.Sc. online through Aberdeen University and have to say that it really saves a lot of time - as theres no travel involved - and I can organise my own time around it.
I think this would be even more beneficial for you given family commitments.

Might be worth some thought...


----------



## truthseeker (21 Jan 2010)

The issue with the distance is that you think you will study as you travel - the reality of travel is that sometimes you dont get a seat, sometimes the person next to you is playing heavy metal through earphones and you cant concentrate, if the road is bumpy its hard to concentrate. Basically its just not a proper study environment. Travel is tiring as well, so by the time you got home you'd be tired and not on form for studying - plus youd be wanting to spend time with your son.

BTW - there are no wild tigers in South Africa - they are not native to that part of the world.

I really think the only way you can do this without making yourself sick from travel, tiredness and stress is to have your son live with his father and you be the parent who has him for weekends/visits - until the study is done. I just dont envisage you being able to care for your son and study. The breaks you talk about in the academic year are usually filled with a frenzy of assignments and study (except the summer break).

Another alternative for you would be to cut out the travel and move closer to the university - that might help - could you rent out your house and do that, allowing your son to live with his father?

I dont mean to sound negative, but I just dont see how you can do what you propose while being a custodial parent who lives 2 hours by bus from the university. I know when I look back at my time in college - fulltime - there is no way I could have traveled that distance AND been a parent at the same time AND managed to study. I didnt have either the distance or a child and college was a time consuming challenge.


----------



## liaconn (21 Jan 2010)

Is there any public funding available to do a distance learning degree? That would be an option that would fit in better with your lifestyle. As Truthseeker says, trying to study on the bus after an exhausting day would be extremely difficult and I think more than likely you'd end up sleeping instead.


----------



## Stronge (21 Jan 2010)

Have you any friends who live where the Uni is? Then perhaps you could stay over the nights you son is with his father, this would cut out some of the travel. You could get as much of your study done using the college library as possibl, leaving your weekends free.


----------



## Anne123 (21 Jan 2010)

Going to go for it, had it sussed to best of my ability.  My son is staying with dad for between 3 to 4 days out of 5 day school week. In reality, he will need to be a little flexible as will I.  If I miss the ocassional day within the whole academic year, so be it.  Yep the travel will be tiring and an opportunity to sleep, is this not a posative thing?!? And technology is great, I can do audio summaries of lectures and listen to on bus, if I fall asleep, fine, otherwise I'll "passive" read. I do know people in Dub,but would rather not intrude on their space on a regular basis and may speak to them about short term pre-exam situation - so thanks for that.  Distance learning great, can't pay for it at mo.  Paying mortgage on house can't sell or rent at mo, so won't be paying mortgage and renting in Dub. Never know, something may change there.  If had money to rent or stay overnight in Dub 3-4 nights that would be ideal.  All great ideas.  Have to work with what I have at the moment.  Things change and maybe during course I will find solution to travel.  
BTW truthseeker, thankyou, I know there are no wild tigers in africa, lets call it poetic license.  It's the concept that's the important thing.  
I'd like to thank you all for your comments and those who have sent links to websites.  
So, I have decided that it is a waste of time to live life in fear and/or regret.  To be honest, I've been through more difficult situations i.e. health issues, loss/death,running high end business, loosing business, struggling financially, loosing everything (home, car etc...),moving, starting form scratch again, studying (5 yr dip, 2yr Nat Sc), raising a child (homebirthing, homeschooling),- ALONE! And all in the last 6 years. in fact everything has been centred around my child and he is well adjusted, confident and has been my best teacher.  This is something I want to do, I expect it to be challenging.  On this occassion,there is some support. This is not just a means to an end, its part of a process of learning, engaging in an area which is from my perspective a vocation, part of my own personal development, challenging, (the impact of this personal growth for me - on my son is a bonus).  And our future holds a breadth of opportunities. You can spend 4 years hoping, wishing, longing wistfully or you can take a deep breath and live.  Thank you all again.


----------



## truthseeker (22 Jan 2010)

Best of luck with it Anne123.
I know from my OH that things have changed a lot since my college days and all the lecturers provide notes online on the college website now so he concentrates more on listening and understanding in class rather than compulsively writing things down - so that will help if you have to miss the odd day.
Plus most universities are flexible once they see you making a genuine effort they would be helpful if you needed to defer a year or something.
All you can do is try it out - if youre getting the parenting support thatll help you loads, and if you love what you study it may be much easier for you also.

Best of luck.

And please come back and tell us how its going. The biggest factor in any of this is your mindset - if youre happy you can deal with travel and tiredness much more easily.


----------



## Black Sheep (22 Jan 2010)

With that kind of determination you will get through it somehow!!

Been through the mature student route and of course it was murder. Had the travel problems and the family problems but somehow you get through, and come out the other end a changed person. The benefits are everlasting.

Best of luck and hope everything works out for you


----------



## Anne123 (22 Jan 2010)

Thanks, fingers crossed I'll get in.  All the info has been helpful.  Have already followed up on alot of it. Doing my bit and "if its for me it wont pass me by" as they say.

Thanks again.


----------



## AgathaC (22 Jan 2010)

Black Sheep said:


> With that kind of determination you will get through it somehow!!
> 
> Been through the mature student route and of course it was murder. Had the travel problems and the family problems but somehow you get through, and come out the other end a changed person. The benefits are everlasting.
> 
> Best of luck and hope everything works out for you


+1. Went that route myself and it was tough going but a real achievement and have never regretted it. Wishing you all the very best Anne123!


----------



## batty (22 Jan 2010)

Black Sheep said:


> With that kind of determination you will get through it somehow!!
> 
> Been through the mature student route and of course it was murder. Had the travel problems and the family problems but somehow you get through, and come out the other end a changed person. The benefits are everlasting.
> 
> Best of luck and hope everything works out for you


 
+2  I did the full time work, part time study from 5th year in secondary school. you'll do fine - & if not now when.  good luck


----------



## Paddylast (31 Jan 2010)

Go for it Annie. You are well aware now of the difficulties you will face but your determination will get you through. Having your former partner to take on the task of looking after your young son will also help greatly. 

I've just finished a four year business degree with the Quinn School in UCD while working full time too (children grown adults now). This is meant to be distance learing but to be honest the workload is every bit as heavy as that for a full time student. The good part is that you only have to attend college once a month - all day Friday and Sat in the first year and less in the subsequent years. Loads of assignments though and lots of study but if you organise your time you'll manage. 

I had several classmates who worked full time and had small children to cope with as well . The support of their partners/spouse and families helped them to completed the course. 

On another postive note over 50% of those that took the course succeeded in getting promotion in their jobs during their time at college. 

You know the saying - _the man who made time made plenty of it_. You just have to manage it. Take time out not only for son but also for yourself. You'll be surprise how you can do something when you put your mind to it not to mention the sense of achievement at the end.



Best of luck.


----------



## HMC (7 Feb 2010)

Dear Anne123,
I'm a final year mature student at UCC and find my course engrossing and stimulating but it takes over your life!  My commute is about 45mins each way and I have no children to look after.  However, your spare time is taken up in the library, doing research, reading...you have to keep on top of it or you'll lose the plot.  Anyway, my suggestion is : would you consider staying up in Dublin two or three nights a week? A B+B would probably work out cheaper than paying for transport.  The kind of travel you describe will kill you.  You will end up sleeping on the bus, not working.
Just a thought.  Best of luck.
HMC


----------



## Buddyg (9 Feb 2010)

I would say don't do it. There is more to life than education, too many people see it as the answer to all lifes problems.

Also the value of a part time degree would be about 30% that of a full time version in my opinion.


----------



## Pope John 11 (9 Feb 2010)

Buddyg said:


> Also the value of a part time degree would be about 30% that of a full time version in my opinion.


 
Surely this statement cannot be correct, surely a degree is a degree, & the qualification is the same.


----------



## Buddyg (9 Feb 2010)

Pope John 11 said:


> Surely this statement cannot be correct, surely a degree is a degree, & the qualification is the same.


 If they are being used just as an entry qualification to somewhere then I suppose they are equal.

As far as adding value to a job application a degree undertaken as full time (non mature student) will have far more weight than a part time degree. Somebody mentioned doing a part time degree in 4 years. No way will this have the same amount of depth or content as a full time degree.


----------



## serotoninsid (9 Feb 2010)

Buddyg said:


> Somebody mentioned doing a part time degree in 4 years. No way will this have the same amount of depth or content as a full time degree.


Fair enough but from another perspective, taking on FE while holding down a day job should score some points re. commitment/dedication/seriousness of candidate should it not?


----------



## truthseeker (10 Feb 2010)

Buddyg said:


> As far as adding value to a job application a degree undertaken as full time (non mature student) will have far more weight than a part time degree. Somebody mentioned doing a part time degree in 4 years. No way will this have the same amount of depth or content as a full time degree.


 
I disagree with this. If a degree is accredited from a recognised institution the same material will be covered whether or not it is done part time or full time and the qualification will hold the same weight.

Also - the OP is talking about going back to full time education so in her case the degree is full time, and she is a mature student. Mature students tend to do far better in terms of grades than non mature students in full time third level education.


----------



## Buddyg (10 Feb 2010)

truthseeker said:


> I disagree with this. If a degree is accredited from a recognised institution the same material will be covered whether or not it is done part time or full time and the qualification will hold the same weight.
> 
> Also - the OP is talking about going back to full time education so in her case the degree is full time, and she is a mature student. Mature students tend to do far better in terms of grades than non mature students in full time third level education.


 
I wouldn't be too sure about that, maybe for some soft subjects but not for science. When I started my course in science the drop out rate for mature students was huge, many just couldn't cope wtih doing hard science after years away from education.


----------



## truthseeker (10 Feb 2010)

Buddyg said:


> I wouldn't be too sure about that, maybe for some soft subjects but not for science. When I started my course in science the drop out rate for mature students was huge, many just couldn't cope wtih doing hard science after years away from education.


 
I had the opposite experience (science also). One factor that seems to be common with the mature students was if they were paying for it out of their own pocket and not working - they stayed. Compared to the drop out rate of 18 year olds who had floated into the course and werent really sure what they wanted to do or if college was for them etc.... the mature student drop out rate was much much lower.


----------



## Suz123 (15 Apr 2010)

Anne123,
I must admire and applaud your dedication to this. Yes i believe you should go for it and your son will be all the better for living and growing up with a mum who is pursuing her goals and dreams. He will not thank you, when he is older if he discovers that you put your  dreams away for him. Children are extremely resilient and i reject the 'rule' that a traditional home with a full time carer is what all children need. Life is what we make it and taking your child along for the ride is a wonderful gift. YOu are showing him, by example, that you can achieve anything you want if you really want it and are prepared to make it happen. You have obviously thought it through well and i think your only unresolved item is the travel distance. However if you dont find an alternative for that before you start your studies you may well find a solution once you are in college, meeting people, learning about other peoples situations etc. You may discover a route that you never knew existed. Go for it and chase your dreams.
i am in a similar quandry. I am 42 single, no kids, and for last 2 years no job. I applied for Engineering 5 year fulltime thru CAO and was offered my first choice in UCD at interview yesterday. I cant believe it as I didnt think I had a hope of getting in. Now i am faced with how do i finance it etc? I have lost all my savings to due being an out of work Project Manager for the last 2 years. My parents think i am far too old to return to college for 5 years and say that 'my life will be over' by the time i get out. At 47 no one will hire me. Im sick of being told im too old for everything. I still feel i havent reached my potential in life and dont want to look back when im 65 and regret all the things i didnt do. All because people put me off. However I really am not sure if i can apply myself to the work. i have been out in the working world for so long and i am afraid to fail! The thougths of living as a broke student for 5 years fills me with dread. I will have to rent out my beuatiful home (laois), the mortgage of which i am stuggling to pay a part of at the moment. Hopefully the mortgage co will accept the rent which will meet 70% of the mortgage repayment. I will have to move back into my rented apt and rent out 2 rooms to pay for that mortgage. Hope my parents will take on my dog and cat. After that i dont know how i am going to live. I thought i could do a few planning permission nixers etc during the working week but i have been told that the Engineering degress is full time 5 days a week and until 7pm at night, in order to complete Projects etc. I am delighted with the news that i am in but i dont know if i should take it on or not. i have been doing some residential freelance work and am jsut starting to build a small home based business. do i go back to scratch again??


----------



## Bob the slob (15 Apr 2010)

Nice to see true determination is still alive.  Good luck on your venture Anne.  From reading your post I've no doubt you will succeed!  )


----------

